# Shhh! I'm hunting....Flies.



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

Bell has recently become obsessed with flies. She hasn't caught one yet but she is getting really good at stalking them so it's just a matter of time. :yuck: This was shot with my iphone so sorry for the black bars. 







Please excuse the trashed out house. I was in the middle of cleaning.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is too cute.....can't believe she stared at the fly that long without lunging at it.....the cats seemed oblivious!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That's a exceptional stalking technique.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That was excellent! I was beginning to wonder if the fly was even alive, then it flew away!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad to see Finn isn't the only one obsessed with flies his stalking techniques aren't quite as skillful though . He runs around the house and jumps up on the walls trying to get them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh geez my dogs are OBSESSED with catching flying bugs in the summer time... the only time it really grosses me out is when they catch the stinkbugs! :yuck:


FYI, if you video with the iphone turned sideways, there aren't those black bars when you upload to youtube!


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

That was so cute and funny, you could see her getting closer! Lucy is obsessed going outside to look under our air conditoner because I am sure she saw a lizard go under there.


----------



## brandiwine (Nov 28, 2009)

eirepup- Bell does her fair share of jumping at walls too. Crazy puppies!

Missmarstar- I did not know that! Thanks so much. I will start rotating my phone.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> That's a exceptional stalking technique.


Of course...she must be vewy vewy kwiet...


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

That is so cute. She got pretty close too. Our Miniature PInscher is a fly stalker also.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

the concentration that took was very impressive lol


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

That's to Funny. Mine are always after all sorts of things. The other night they were trying to eat the tree frogs through the glass on the living room windows.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

HeeHeeHee, that was very funny.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your girl has an awful lot of patience


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That was charming. What a sweet girl you have there. I loved watching her inch closer and closer.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow- she's really zoned in on that fly!! I can't believe how patient she is!!

Be careful she doesn't carry that over to bees or wasps!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was afraid that fly was going to go up her nose


----------

